# Moving clinics - how long did you wait for your file?



## Helend75 (Dec 9, 2012)

We had a failed cycle in May. As soon as we received a copy of the GP letter the consultant sent following out review appointment, we requested our file (from Leeds) as we were confident we wouldn't be cycling there again. 
I forgot one piece of paperwork and only found this put after I rang them a week later &!got this to them the same day courtesy of email! 
I know they quote 40 days but I'm really hoping to be inundated with stories from
Ladies telling me it took them maybe a fortnight to get their files. 
I'm a teacher and would like to get as many appointments as I can sorted out over August rather than September - and would like to get started while I'm nearer to 38 than to 39!!


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

hi    sorry to say but it took me about 6 weeks to get my files from Leeds. That was a couple of years ago before they moved though so things may be different now in their new premises. Good luck with your next cycle


----------



## Helend75 (Dec 9, 2012)

Ugh, I do hope not! I've been told July 20th is the deadline & will big them again at the end of the week. I see from
Your signature that you moved to Nurture which is where we're moving to. I've come home tonight to a letter from them asking me to call on day 1 of next AF and listing the blood tests we need completing. I will weep & wail down the phone as at £40 a go I don't want to repeat blood tests I've had done in the last few months & that nurture will accept. 
I don't wish to put off a pretreatment scan until next AF though & miss the summer holiday window! 

Thanks for your response & lets hope they've becomes lot more efficient!!


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

It must have changed then. My notes arrived literally on the deadline date, I guess they can get into trouble under data protection if they don't provide your information by the date they specify.
I really can't rate Nurture highly enough - we had excellent,  professional care throughout our treatment there and it was a completely different experience than we had in Leeds. Their lab facilities are better than Leeds too. You'll be in good hands there - good luck


----------

